# So does Cyprus have normal GP services like the UK



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

And if so do you have to pay an annual fee or as you go to see them ?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> And if so do you have to pay an annual fee or as you go to see them ?


If you go to a private GP you will have to pay each time you visit, you will also have to pay for your prescriptions. If you have health insurance this will cover it.
If you are entitled to use the general hospital, ie because you are on a UK retirement pension, you can go to a GP at the hospital. It costs 2 euros per visit and prescriptions are free of charge at the hospital pharmacy.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> If you go to a private GP you will have to pay each time you visit, you will also have to pay for your prescriptions. If you have health insurance this will cover it.
> If you are entitled to use the general hospital, ie because you are on a UK retirement pension, you can go to a GP at the hospital. It costs 2 euros per visit and prescriptions are free of charge at the hospital pharmacy.


So ( for friends coming with no insurance in place and not pensioners ) what would they espect to pay to visit a GP for like flu or whatever
?

Are there no clinics that you can buy annual membership to as in other parts of europe ?

tia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> So ( for friends coming with no insurance in place and not pensioners ) what would they espect to pay to visit a GP for like flu or whatever
> ?
> 
> Are there no clinics that you can buy annual membership to as in other parts of europe ?
> ...


If you have friends coming to visit they will be covered by their travel insurance or EHIC which they should get before coming.
With travel insurance they can go to any doctor, the EHIC entitles them to use the government hospitals.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> If you have friends coming to visit they will be covered by their travel insurance or EHIC which they should get before coming.
> With travel insurance they can go to any doctor, the EHIC entitles them to use the government hospitals.


No they are coming to live here but cant get health cover because of previous history - gosh I wish I had nt got involved in this !

They expected it be ike Spain where they are coming from where they pay a yearly fee and they can go to the clinic anytme and get reduced fees

Oh dear ...................


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Why don't they just get insured when they are there? It's essentially annual membership and won't cost the world.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zin said:


> Why don't they just get insured when they are there? It's essentially annual membership and won't cost the world.


Zin.
I beleive from a previous post by Philly there is a problem of one of them having a history of cardiac problems.

Philly 
they could get private insurance but they would not be covered for existing medical problems. However they would be covered for everything else.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

A checkup in a private clinic can cost something like 50 to 70 euros now if memory serves.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks both will try to help them when they get here


----------

